# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  living in rotterdam but attending university in antwerp

## jenny333

I will be moving to Rotterdam, where my husband will be working, in Jan 2014 and am wondering if I could work on an MA in Antwerp without actually living in the country of Belgium. I am from the US and currently my only passport is a US passport. 
The reason I want to go to Antwerp is because, as an American, the tuition will be much lower for me than in the Netherlands. 
Does anyone have any similar experience or knowledge about these subjects?

----------

